
Jeremy Howard, a little-known data scientist - sonabinu
https://twitter.com/jeremyphoward/status/1284517384712097793
======
fatjokes
maybe he's well known in the data science community but for the Telegraph's
audience he is definitely little known. I'm in the tech industry and I've
never even heard of him.

